# Polder in der nähe von Venlo



## Mxxkxxf (26. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

mich würde es wirklich interessieren, ob einer von euch Poldergräben in der nähe von Venlo kennt? Ich stehe nicht so wirklich auf das angeln an großen Flüssen (Maas). 
Oder eventuell kleine bis mittelgroße Seen rund um Venlo, Arcen etc.?

Meine Zielfische sind Barsch, Hecht, Zander usw. kennt da jemand was passendes? 

Grüße,
Max


----------



## Mxxkxxf (28. März 2013)

*AW: Polder in der nähe von Venlo*

Hat keiner informationen? Vielleicht auch über Seen auf der Niederländischen seite?


----------



## Mxxkxxf (1. April 2013)

*AW: Polder in der nähe von Venlo*

sehr schwache leistung, anglerboard, habe mehr erwartet!


----------



## DingoDong (1. April 2013)

*AW: Polder in der nähe von Venlo*

Buahahaha ist klar!


----------



## Karpfengott (1. April 2013)

*AW: Polder in der nähe von Venlo*

Hallo und willkommen im ach so schwachen Board.
Nicht so ungeduldig.Wenn du auch beim Angeln so ungeduldig bist , wirds unter Umständen stressig einen schönen Fisch zu fangen.
Um aber auf deine Frage zu antworten:
Es gibt in Holland viele tolle Gewässer.Die Maas hast du ja angesprochen.Mit ihr verbunden sind viele kleinere und grössere Seen , Kanäle,sowohl beschiffbar als auch nicht,und wenn du gerne in kleineren Gewässern fischst machen vielleicht die vielen kleineren Gräben mit denen die Kanäle verbunden sind Sinn.Rund um Roermond herum beispielsweise sind viele schöne Gewässer aller angesprochener Kategorien.Unter anderem die Maasplassen.
Ich kenne die Gewässer dort sehr gut aber hauptsächlich um Karpfen zu befischen die in den Kanälen sehr wild sind und beachtliche Grössen erreichen.
Vielleicht hilft es dir wenn du einmal auf der Homepage eines der grössten Vereine in NL nachschaust.Angelerlaubnis und deutschsprachige Gewässerkarten und Beschreibungen gibt es dazu.
Hengelsportvereiniging St.Petrus-Weert
Googel mal danach und du wirst sicher fündig.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen:vik:


Maxkauf schrieb:


> sehr schwache leistung, anglerboard, habe mehr erwartet!


----------

